# Commute Distance/Time on Bike vs. Car



## Krafcik (Nov 4, 2005)

Ok, I live 12 miles from work right now and I drive. It takes me 30-45 mins. I will be commutting on a bike and I think it should take me about the same amout of time. My question to you is how far do you commute, and what is the time on the bike vs the car.

Also I should have asked, what do you use as a commutter? I'm considering the Bianchi San Jose (thoughts on this choice are welcomed).

Thanks!


----------



## Trevor Ash (May 19, 2005)

9 mile commute.

28-35 minutes by bike (depends on wind/my energy level)
20-40 minutes by car (all depends on time of day)


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

13 miles each way. 25 minutes by car in the morning, 45 minutes by bike. An hour or more in the afternoon by car due to traffic, 45 minutes by bike.


----------



## NeedhamDave (May 17, 2004)

*avg 12-15mph*

The most direct commute route for me is 10.7 miles which I can do in about 45-50 minutes depending on traffic, etc. There is another 14-mile route I can do in an hour that involves less urban warfare. I'm commuting from Westwood, MA to downtown Boston on a fixed gear bike.

Another option I found recently is to ride my bike about 3.5 miles to a train station (15 minutes) where there is a fast train (15 minutes) to downtown. That option is the fastest way to get to work and it is a short enough ride that I don't sweat, so there is no change/shower time on either end; I'm in street clothes already.

Another option is to walk .7 miles to a train. That's the typical winter option. But walk + train = about 45 minutes.

Driving takes about 30-45 minutes or more and is unpredictible due to traffic.


----------



## HillMan (Aug 2, 2005)

*12.5 mile commute*

12.5 each way. Mostly down hill on the way to work- 20-25 minutes by car, 30-35 minutes by bike.

On the way home: 30-35 minutes by car, 40-45 minutes by bike.

Being able to ride past all the cars waiting at the stop lights makes a big difference in commute time. Even though I do make it to work faster on the rare occasion I drive the car, I seems like it takes longer since I have to wait in line with the rest of the cars.

There are some who will say that it is stupid/illegal/immoral to pass cars on the right. I am not sure about the illegal part (I frequently pass police cruisers at stop lights), but if I didn't pass the cars it would take me at least 15 minutes longer to get to work.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

My commute is 16 mi. one way. Takes 25 min. by car vs 40-50 min by bike. Times vary because of wind weather and how pi$$ed off I am after spending a day at work.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

I ride 2 or 3 time a week.

Drive is 12 miles takes about 20-30 minutes, home can be 15-45 (cause I take the freeway). The bike ride is 17 miles, I follow the MUT all but the last 1.2 miles, takes 65-75 minutes either way.

I don't have a time savings, I don't have a cost savings, but I sure love riding. I go as hard as I can, all the time, then take a bird bath in the sink and change into work clothes. When I do drive, I alway bring in another set of clothes and take the used 1's home.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Krafcik said:


> Ok, I live 12 miles from work right now and I drive. It takes me 30-45 mins. I will be commutting on a bike and I think it should take me about the same amout of time. My question to you is how far do you commute, and what is the time on the bike vs the car.
> 
> Also I should have asked, what do you use as a commutter? I'm considering the Bianchi San Jose (thoughts on this choice are welcomed).
> 
> Thanks!


Sounds like you are in a good situation for bike commuting. You obviously are dealing with traffic, so the manuverability of a bicycle and it's ability to slide between cars might come in handy.

When I lived in Cambridge, MA, I could ALWAYS get around the Cambridge/Boston area faster on a bike than in a car. Congestion works in a cyclist's favor. BUT BE CAREFUL because congestion makes for a dangerous cycling environment.

RE: the Bianchi San Jose, check out the recent article in the "Rivendell Reader" about setting a San Jose up in a BOBish manner, which could take this very nice bike and make it a bit more practical in terms of commuting.

- FBB


----------



## Krafcik (Nov 4, 2005)

fbagatelleblack said:


> RE: the Bianchi San Jose, check out the recent article in the "Rivendell Reader" about setting a San Jose up in a BOBish manner, which could take this very nice bike and make it a bit more practical in terms of commuting.
> 
> - FBB



where do i get that article? what is the BOBish manner?


----------



## brock (Sep 8, 2005)

14 miles. 45-55 minutes on the bike (lot's of lights and stops), 25-55 minutes in the car (easy ride in, ride home can vary, usually a lot of late in the week afternoon traffic). In Oregon, it's legal to pass stopped or slow moving cars on the right (and I use a lot of bike lanes) so that cuts the time quite a bit.

Sounds like you've got a great commute for the bike. Don't forget to wave to the folks in their little cages, stuck in traffic as you pass.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*My options*

My comute is 14.5 miles each way by bike; about 16 miles by car; or 3 miles by car and 15 miles by subway.

Here are average times:

Bike: 55 minutes in the morning; 60 minutes on the way home (there is a 400 foot elevation gain between my office and home; also the prevailing winds are in my face on the way home).

Car: 25 minutes where there is no traffic (like in the middle of the night); 35-60 minutes during normal commuting times.

Subway: 40 minutes (from the door to my house, driving to the subway station, to my desk).


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

Also look at the bianchi castro valley. 8 speed, fenders, and dyno light. 

My commute is 8 or 9 miles. about 15 minutes in a car. 40 minutes by bike. so an extra hour out my day, including getting dressed, etc. but i get an hour and a half of cycling. lttle traffic, one stop light the whole way.

i dont commute everyday by bike because a few days a week i have to drop my one year old off at a babysitter so i need to drive.

if you have not commuted by bike before, take it easy and start with one day a week and work up to more and more days a week.

the BOBish thing is a style of bike that some people swear by. it looks retro and bohemian but often costs a ton of money which i find very odd.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Krafcik said:


> where do i get that article?


Contact Rivendell:

http://www.rivbike.com/

Tell them you are trying to get a copy of the Rivendell Reader with the articles on the San Jose. I'm sure they can accomodate you, but there might be a financial transaction involved. If they tell you you need to become a member for $20/year, I recommend doing it. You get a subscription to the Reader, which is worth the $20 on its own, and you get a $5 discount on anything you buy from the Rivendell Webalog, which will be worth $20 in short order.



Krafcik said:


> what is the BOBish manner?


Oops! Sorry to be cryptic, there. BOB stands for "Bridgestone Owner's Bunch." This was a group of Bridgestone owners back in the 90s who shared a passion for the design philosophy of Bridgestone bicycles. In a (highly inaccurate) nutshell, a BOBish bike is a lugged, steel frame built for practical transportation more than racing.

Grant Petersen and other ex-Bridgestone employees went on to found Rivendell after Bridgestone shut the doors on their bicycle operation in 1994. Peruse the Rivendell website (see above) for more on "the Bridgestone/Rivendell design philosophy." 

You can also check out the "Internet-BOB" section at http://www.bikelist.org/ to hear the rantings of the faithful (and I mean "rantings" in only the most complimentary of manners...  )

Yours,

Forbes


----------



## mass_biker (Mar 26, 2002)

*Car vs. Train vs. Bike*

I live in Cambridge MA and commute to downtown Boston.

Car - at least 25+ minutes in rush hour traffic...and factor in $25/day parking!

Train (subway) - 7 minute walk to station, 15-20 minute subway ride, 7+ minute walk to the office.

Bike - 20+ minutes riding quite slowly...that's door to door.

I wear work clothes (a suit) on my commuter bike which makes for a slow and steady commute, but also makes for zero time wasted doing wardrobe changes at either end. If it's raining when I'm leaving for work, I'll wimp out and take the subway....although with my recent purchase of a rain poncho, perhaps I'll be inspired to brave the elements.

M_B


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

*Rivendell*

Also you can see one at the Harric B icycle web site. They sell one and they have made the changes already it cost a little more.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

My commute in Madison, WI is 30 minutes by car, 15 miles. At night, coming home, I usually end up getting stuck in some nasty traffic on the beltline, so it's more like 45-50 minutes coming home.

It's 1 hour by bike, 17 miles. Either way, it's the same time. no traffic jams.

I will say that even on days like today when I swear I had a headwind the entire way in to work, I still have a smile on my face most of the way. And coming home, not being stuck in traffic makes even the worst day of riding home feel allright.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

28 miles each way by bike, maybe slightly farther by car.

Morning:
50min by car
1hr40min by bike

Evening
1hr10min by car (or more sometimes)
1hr50min or more by bike

All times approximate.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

11 miles each way

20-25 minutes by car
35-40 minutes by bike


----------



## Krafcik (Nov 4, 2005)

*I'm really shocked*

For some reason, I expected to see more people getting to and from work quicker on bike then in the cage. Since traffic is not an issue.


----------



## Geet (Sep 17, 2004)

About 10 miles each way. I ride a Cannondale XR1000 (Cyclocross Disc)

To work:
Car: 25 to 40 min. Depends on traffic and ability to find parking.
Bike 40 mins
Home:
Car: 35 to 40 mins
Bike: 45 to 50 mins. More hills to climb and slightly more akward route.


----------



## StormShadow (Feb 27, 2005)

5 mile commute each way

10-15 minutes by car in the morning
15-20 minutes by car in the afternoon
20 minutes by bike


----------



## luvmybike (Aug 19, 2002)

*Colorado Springs*

By car I would say 10.5 miles ech way. In the morning it takes between 20 and 25 minutes afternoon betwe 25 and 30. The traffic here is not bad.

By bike: 11.5 miles on the way in, essentially downhill with a couple hundredd feet of climbing right before work, general 18 mph average between 35-40 minutes
11.2 miles on the way home Slightly different route, mostly uphill, average mid 15 mph range in decent weather, between 45 and 55 minutes. 

My ride in is pretty steady due to downhill keeping the pace up and the weather here in the mornings is almost always calm. The ride home varies a lot depending on 1. the wind 2. how tired I am and it is all a long slow rise in elelvation and MOST IMPORTANTLY 3. WHETHER THERE IS COLD BEER IN THE FRIDGE, WAITING. I have made it as quick as 41 minutes and at other times over an hour.

I ride a Lemond Poprad (853 steel) bike with a steel fork that I have set up with a road triple on front and more of a mtn cassette. This is my only roadish bike and this thing is a warhorse.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Krafcik said:


> For some reason, I expected to see more people getting to and from work quicker on bike then in the cage. Since traffic is not an issue.


For me, at this time of year bike/pedestrian/skater traffic on the MUTs can actually become an issue when riding the bike. Still, it does not make a significant difference in travel time.


----------



## msl819 (Oct 21, 2005)

my commute is only 3 miles. that is good some days and bad on others. There are many days the i find myself riding extra miles because i want to. The bike is usually not faster unless you ride where there is real heavy traffic and are comfortable passing cars. Even at red lights i dont feel that it is safe to pass on the right and i wont split lanes, so i would say that it is not uncommon for the bike to take longer, but i agree with the rest of the commuters, it is more fun. There are few places where a rider can hold the speed limit, and as we all know most drivers exceed the speed limit by at least 10 mph. The only real place that you can make up time if you are sharing the road way with the cars is if you are able to pass cars stopped at lights. I dont have sidewalks to ride on, nor would i even if i did.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

HillMan said:


> 12.5 each way. Mostly down hill on the way to work- 20-25 minutes by car, 30-35 minutes by bike.
> 
> On the way home: 30-35 minutes by car, 40-45 minutes by bike.
> 
> ...


I've been convinced by hanging around this board a few years that people who object to passing cars on the right and you should take your place in each and every light/stop sign que line do not commute and are purely recreational riders. 

For me it would be un-nerving to the cars I share the road with if I did this. I don't have a long commute, but there's one light where cars back up maybe 20 or so deep. There's a 36 inch shoulder on the right. The light stays green long enough for maybe half of them to get through. And so it goes, 20 cars line up, 10 get through and 10 more stack up while they wait. If I jump into the middle of the line at say, spot 5 in one of those groups of 10, I better be prepared to get to right as soon as it turns green because 6,7,8,9,10 are zooming forward at speeds I can't match to make the green. I won't make the light at bike speeds. I'll wait through until the next cycle. By the "always que up" rule, I'm supposed to slide back into the lane in whatever spot I'm at in this 2nd group of 10. Repeat until I make it through without ever passing a car on right, while being continously passed on the left. 

All the weaving in and out of the lane stopping at unexpected places is inconsistent and dangerous riding that makes the other drivers on the road wonder what you might do next. Much safer to maintain a steady line, at a steady speed, get passed while cars are traveling at speed, pass them (on the right) when you are travelling at speed and they are not. 

Scot


----------



## StormShadow (Feb 27, 2005)

This is what Virginia says about passing:

_Passing

Bicyclists may overtake and pass another vehicle only when safe to do so. Bicyclists may pass another vehicle on the right or left, and they may stay in the same lane, change lanes, or ride off the road if necessary for safe passing. Please note that passing motor vehicles on the right side may be extremely dangerous if the motorist does not see the bicyclist and attempts a right turn.

Motorists must approach and pass a bicyclist at a reasonable speed at least two feet to the left of the bicyclist.
Reference: §§46.2-839,46.2-907_

Who defines which situation is safe and which isn't? I think passing stopped cars on the right would be considered safe in most situations because having a stopped car pull out of line would be irregular (not that it doesn't happen).


----------



## desurfer (Feb 13, 2006)

My commute is about 7 miles each way, flat to mild hills. On the way home though I can take the wandering way just to get more of a workout.

By car: 15-25min, traffic dependent.
By bike: 20-25min, and much less stressful!

My commuter is the San Jose, and it's a blast! It's certainly not the fastest ride (spins out on flats and downhills), but it's sturdy, comfortable and fun, perfect for commuting.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*I have no idea how long it would take me to drive to work.*

Never having done it.  

I did walk in once just to see how long it would take. I took a while.

BTW I pass cars on the right or left as feels safe to me. There are a few situations where I just que up in traffic as if I were a car. It is like Scot noted; you have to take the normal drivers actions into account (although I am not sure there are "normal" drivers in DC) (which is a nice thing about commuting since you see the same roads and intersections all the time you have a good feel for what can happen).

Safety first last and always. Even then you are always a bit more vulnerable on a bicycle than in a car.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*9 miles*

It takes 35-45 minutes loafing in trying not to sweat, and 30 to 35 minutes riding home. The car can take anywhere from 15 to 40 minutes depending on time of day and disasters en route.


----------



## KendleFox (Sep 5, 2005)

*13 mile commute each way*

20 min drive
45 min in the morning
50 min comming back

You may be able to beat your drive time with the bike..


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

Or, think of it this was... You could be impressed that you can make it to work just as quickly by bike as you could in the car.

My commute is about 5 miles each way. Downhill going in, and uphill (usually with a headwind) coming home. Takes about 20 minutes going to work, and about 25 minutes coming home. I can cut through neighborhood streets and have reserved parking for my bike in an exterior storage closet. 

Driving to work takes the same amount of time, but I have to park a ways off, often can't find a good parking spot, and worry about someone smacking into my car because whoever painted the stripes in the parking garage made them all subcompact size. Most people in Fort Worth drive 3/4 Ton pick-ups or Suburbans and can't park to save their life!

I think I've driven to work once this year, and that was because I was going out of town the next morning when I got off work.


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

*Into DC...*

Commute is 22 miles by bike - it takes me anywhere from 1 hr 5 minutes (the fastest I've ever gotten to work [serious tailwind and no 'MUT traffic']) to 1 hr 25 minutes "poking along". I will ride either my Bianchi Pista Concept Fixte or Giant TCR Composite.

Drive to work is 23 miles - time is anywhere from 40 minutes to 1.5 hours depending on how the beltway is and what time of day it is.


----------



## northcoast (Jul 11, 2003)

16 miles each way. 1hr.5min. on the bike, about 45 min. in the car. Only lose 20 min. by bike. Riding home in the evening usually takes me a little longer.

I ride a fixed gear (46x15); my commute is pretty flat.


----------



## croswell1 (Feb 19, 2005)

I commute about 7 miles each way. Takes me 25-30 min riding in the dark in mostly quiet residentual streets at about 15-16 mph. Have been commuting by bike for almost 3 years now without exception and I love it. I'm known as "the bike guy" at work, and some of my co-workers actually thought It was my "only form of transportation" because I ride in every day. When they ask me where I live, I tell them I live in a cardboard box outside of town, next to a dipsy dumpster where I scrounge to eat. That usually gets them going until they see that I'm just kidding.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

StormShadow said:


> This is what Virginia says about passing:
> 
> _Passing
> 
> ...


Interesting. I am more law-abiding than I thought!


----------



## xrayking (Feb 13, 2006)

*5mi to 15mi to 30mi home*

I ride 5mi to work. It takes 18 min. I have two loops home. 30-35 min for the 15mi trip and the 30mi takes about 2 hrs. I have just about given up on the car to get to work, but when I have to take it, the trip is about 5-10 mins. Happy Riding!


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

For me, the difference in travel time between car and bike is hard to predict, and really depends on the amount of congestion. From the westside to Silver Lake, for instance, is about 16 miles. Takes me about an hour each way on a bike. And I'm lucky if it's under an hour via car. If there's traffic, forget about it. From the westside to Beverly Hills takes about 25 minutes on bike, and can take 15-40 minutes in a car. But my farthest commute is 25 miles each way. I take a combination of freeways, highways, boulevards, residential streets, alleys and sidewalks when I travel by car, and it takes about 40 minutes. On a bike, 1.5 - 2 hours (rolling terrain).

Commute times are almost always longer on the way home, as I live near the beach and usually have a tough headwind.


----------



## AIE (Feb 2, 2004)

*Big difference*

My commute is about 13 miles by car. That takes 30 minutes.

By bike, I don't have a safe route shorter than 18 miles. That takes about 70 minutes.


----------



## Nigeyy (Mar 30, 2003)

NeedhamDave:

You move from Needham these days? Which commuter rail station are you cycling to (Dedham Corp/Islington/Norwood Central/Canton)?




NeedhamDave said:


> The most direct commute route for me is 10.7 miles which I can do in about 45-50 minutes depending on traffic, etc. There is another 14-mile route I can do in an hour that involves less urban warfare. I'm commuting from Westwood, MA to downtown Boston on a fixed gear bike.
> 
> Another option I found recently is to ride my bike about 3.5 miles to a train station (15 minutes) where there is a fast train (15 minutes) to downtown. That option is the fastest way to get to work and it is a short enough ride that I don't sweat, so there is no change/shower time on either end; I'm in street clothes already.
> 
> ...


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Usually a little longer on the bike*



Alex-in-Evanston said:


> My commute is about 13 miles by car. That takes 30 minutes.
> 
> By bike, I don't have a safe route shorter than 18 miles. That takes about 70 minutes.


 I usually drive 3and ahalf miles to a park and ride, ( so I can ride my road tires on my cross bike and not have a huge up hill on the way home, 1/2 mile gravel driveway means cross tires) 26-30 minutes into work about 10 miles, hauling a#$, driving the whole way takes about 35 minutes for 13.5-14 miles in the morning and 35-45 or more on the way home. Today Friday I couldn't have beat myself home cause of Friday traffic. Looking forward to friday b4 memorial day will ride the whole way on cross tires and pass mucho traffic on the way home, serious bad traffic day.


----------



## wsexson (Jan 19, 2002)

Krafcik said:


> For some reason, I expected to see more people getting to and from work quicker on bike then in the cage. Since traffic is not an issue.


But I still have to stop for traffic lights.

Commute is 17 miles each way by car, a little longer by bike.

60 minutes each way (on a good day) by car, 75 to 90 minutes by bike.


----------



## raghead (May 2, 2006)

12km commute

8min flat out on a new Vespa before dawn, door-to-door not incuding getting in and out of MC gear. 
15min home

<25min in by bicycle
30min home


----------



## NSXER (May 6, 2006)

Check out this guy's commute..........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-MtXymQkjs


Steve W
Seattle
'95 Klein Fervor

Currently looking for a road bike


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*Nice ride*

My commute is 16.5 miles dead uphill over two ridges of the Watchungs to work. I would have a tough time on a single speed.

I leave at sunset minus 5 minutes with a LED strobe attached. I do it one to two days a week but want to step up to two to three. I need a beater to deal with the weather element, though. I pass a farm or two on the way in and back.

The world land speed record is 57 minutes but that is based on only 10+ iterations and can go down by about three to four minutes. 

I cache my clothes in my office and wash up in the men's room. No one in around 7am.

My car commute is about 25 minutes with 7 miles of interstate. Just got the uphill time down to 51:28 and downhill is about 51:15

My homeward bound route is 15.25 of different road finishing with a screaming downhill run on Bonnie Burn Rd. 53 minutes back home is world land speed record.

The commuting miles sure make the club rides easier.:thumbsup: 

The


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

My trip is 15 KM each way.

The morning takes me 21 minutes.

Going home takes me about 35 to 40 minutes. There is a 1000 foot elevation gain on the way home.

The car takes me about half an hour in the morning on the way in, because I always stop for coffee.

The trip home in the car takes 25 minutes to 30 minutes - no coffee stop but more traffic.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Since yesterday was Bike to Work Day in the L.A. area, I now have a point of reference.

Commute:

32 miles (each way) by car. 34.5 miles by bike.

Starting elevation: 1580ft.

Final elevation: ~900ft

One climb from ~1000 ft to 1700ft.

Another climb from ~1000 ft to 1600ft.

~ 75% fast urban roads and 25% faster country roads.

By car it takes me between 45 minutes and one hour depending on traffic.

Yesterday it took me 2:40 to bike in and 3:15 to get home, but on the homeward trip I spent ~20 minutes helping out two fellow cyclocommuters who had run out of CO2 to fix flats. It pays to carry a frame pump, especially if it is the greatest frame pump ever made - the Zefal Hp.

Now, if I can swallow another mouthful of Tylenol, I should be able to get back to work.

- FBB


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

My commute is only 5 miles each way. I can ride it almost as fast as I can drive it (under 15 minutes if I don't hit many lights). In traffic, riding is actually a bit faster. 

The downside for me is that the gym and showers where I clean up and change are a 20 minute walk from where I actually work (each way).


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

my commute is 14 miles, with ~1000ft of climbing. My commute via Grand Cherokee or Ducati takes me 25 minutes, while my Poprad Disc takes me about an hour.


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

Bike to Work week certainly had its effect on me. I was reminded of how much I enjoyed it (and was reminded of the fact that it's no slower than driving).

I'm now riding twice a week AND I've added a 20 mile loop on the way home so I get some decent miles in (5 miles each way wasn't really enough to make it worth getting all my stuff prepped for the ride). The added loop also served to make my ride more comfortable (avoids a couple nasty intersections).


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

12.5 miles each way. Uphill on the way to work and downhill on the way back. Usually about 50-55 min on the way in and 40-45 on the way back. Quite a few traffic lights along the route so that can vary the timing quite a bit. 

I'm trying to do it 3 or 4 days a week. So far I've made it 3x for each of the last two weeks. I can definitely feel I'm getting faster. The more you do it the easier it is.


----------



## stcanard (Aug 4, 2005)

My commute is about 20 miles each way. Sea level to sea level, but with about 1,000 ft of vertical climbing in between over several hills.

Bike time is an 1h 15 minutes each way, I can cut it down to 1:05 if I'm in a hurry.

Driving is 45 minutes there, 1:15 home (worse traffic in the evening), assuming there are no traffic problems. With 4 bridges to cross, that's a pretty big assumption -- it can take me almost two hours sometimes.

So really it's a wash, bike is the same speed and a lot less frustrating.


----------



## galanz (Oct 28, 2004)

27 KM, and it takes me around an hour on bike, 20 minutes by car. This is %98 highway driving and traffic is never an issue. I'll normally do a longer ride home, last night's was an extra 15KM loop.


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

Workplace #1:
9.6 miles by car, 20-35 minutes (either direction)
9.8 miles by bike, 48-53 minutes to work, 43-48 minutes to home

Workplace #2:
4.1 miles by car, 15-25 minutes (either direction)
IF I RODE, 5.1 miles by bike, 28-35 minutes, 
but the wait time for a bike locker is about 15-18 months.
I want to get a beater bike that I can chain up outside the building.


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*8.6 miles each way..*

in the morning it takes me around 20 minutes. In the afternoon i can fly home in like 15. 

I never drive to work but when i do its around 10 to 15 minutes in the morning and between 20 and 40 minutes to get home. 

If i take the bus its 40 minutes in the morning and anywhere from 40 to 80 minutes to get home. 

Im riding a planet X kaffenback..


----------



## btrutta (Nov 19, 2004)

10.0 miles exactly, 28-32 min by bike, 25-30 min. by car.


----------



## joey1 (Jan 2, 2007)

23 miles each way. Rolling hills mostly with a few long low grade annoying climbs that hurt everytime but always satisfying and enjoyable. 1hour 15 mins is the norm but my record stands at 1hr 5mins.

45mins-90mins buy car and never enjoyable.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

Stop lights, traffic, anything like that? I've got a 25 mile commute that typically takes 1.5 to 1.75 hours. All of it through the Phoenix metro area.


----------



## JChasse (Sep 16, 2005)

For those who carry laptops, what to you haul 'em in?


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

JChasse said:


> For those who carry laptops, what to you haul 'em in?


I carry my laptop in my messenger bag along with my change of clothes and other stuff. I have a padded laptop sleeve I bought at EMS and use that to provide an extra layer of padding.

My commute is only about 4-6 miles, though, so it works ok. I wouldn't want to haul around a 20+ lb bag for too long. Sure makes the unencumbered weekend rides feel fast, though.


----------



## johnboudreau (Apr 1, 2007)

15 miles both ways through the hills. 45 minutes mornings and 55 minutes afternoons because of traffic.

30 to 40 minutes by car.

Pain is weakness leaving the body!


----------



## quattrotom (Jul 15, 2006)

That's really impressive! 

You go 8.6 miles in either 15 or 20 minutes? That 25.8mph or 34.4mph average speed for commuting. Are you a Pro by any chance? I'm pretty sure you'd be able to win most prologues with your average speed of over 34mph (I'm assuming you might even have traffic obstacles like stop lights and stop signs, which would make you real riding speed even higher).


It takes me ~20 minutes to ride ~4 miles, several stop lights and stop signs get in my way. 





jrm said:


> in the morning it takes me around 20 minutes. In the afternoon i can fly home in like 15.
> 
> I never drive to work but when i do its around 10 to 15 minutes in the morning and between 20 and 40 minutes to get home.
> 
> ...


----------

